# mod_rewrite / rewriterule-Problem



## Andy Macht (6. Februar 2005)

Ich versuche meiner .htaccess gerade klar zu machen, dass ich folgendes möchte:

egal welche Datei einer domain aufgerufen wird, es soll die index.php aufgerufen werden.

bisher hab ich folgendes:

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^(.*)/ /index.php [QSA]
```

das funktioniert auch schon teilweise. allerdings nur bei aufrufen wie 
domain.de/bla/
domain.de/bla dagegen nicht
auch dateinamen funktionieren nicht

wäre schön wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Danke im Vorraus.

Andy

P.S: Der nächste Schritt wäre, dass Aufrufe von /images/ und allen unterordnern normal weitergeleitet werden, aber das ist erstmal zweitrangig, einer Lösung gegenüber wäre ich trotzdem aufgeschlossen


----------



## Gumbo (6. Februar 2005)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine	On
RewriteCond	%{REQUEST_URI}	!(index\.php)	[NC]
RewriteRule	.*		/index.php	[L,QSA]
```


----------

